# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  InfinityBox_install_BEST_v1.60

## gsm_bouali

* ‏ Best BB5*       **  *  InfinityBox_install_BEST_v1.60  
 - USB flashing improved
  - Some minor improvements in Tablet and WP8x engines 
 - Service operations improved 
  - RPL operations revised 
 - WP8x read info revised
   - Now shows full simlock info , if phone sim-locked or rebranded   
  - Simlock Recovery improved
    SLrec : Revised SimLock extraction
    SLrec : Revised SimLock checking during extraction
    SLrec : Improved SimLock codes extraction
    SLrec : Added Simlock Info during extraction (only if phone locked)
    SLrec : Slow extraction method added
    SLrec : Extraction progress added
    SLrec : Some minor changes 
 - User Data operations improved
   - S40 : Improved Notes extraction from phone
   - S40 : Improved PhoneBook extraction from phone (All latest S40 phones tested)
   - S40 : Improved cross-writing phonebook and sms between platfroms
   - FullFlash : S60F: Improved data accuracy    Other 
   - Ini revised and updated
     Ini : Added new XG213, WP8 , WP7 products
   - BB5 "skip downgrade check" renamed to "Downgrade check"
   - RSA check improved (added all latest models)
   - Improved FFU languages detection (WP8x)
   - Product path settings now applied immideatly
   - Stuff files updated
   - Some bugfixes and improvements at all     * *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك اخى متابعة سريعة

----------


## gsm_bouali



----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## مكتب المخلص

شكرا على اتعب

----------


## esamngd020

شكرا لكم اتمني لم التوفيق

----------

